

FARK has gone white to "support" SOPA/PIPA - CrazedGeek
http://www.fark.com/

======
pflats
Aside from the humor of this, Fark probably has the best annotated
bibliography of links to check out. A number of other sites have more links,
but Fark's are actually curated and more worthwhile overall.

------
bartl
[TheDailyWTF.com](<http://thedailywtf.com/>) does something similar.

~~~
lmkg
I believe the traditional reply is: SOPA is the real wtf.

------
josefresco
Truly awesome. While I've fallen out of visiting Fark every day (which happens
when you're not on salary and instead self-employed) this hilarious stunt
makes me want to add it back to my daily slack rotation of websites.

------
h00k
Okay, I lol'd. They got me!

------
codezero
I hope they can claim Fair Use of the soundbyte from The Price Is Right!

